# Shrimp, Y/N?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So I recently found out Bruno LOVES shrimp, I mean LOVES IT!
The only question is..Is it ok for him to eat it. I gave him a little bit,but not a lot, cause I have no idea if dogs should eat seafood.

Anyone know?

And when I say he loves it...I mean, his training goes out the window. He's all up in my face trying to get to it. He's never done this with any food before.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry I can't help... but don't let him know about lobster! training will get expensive quick!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

honestly i wouldnt feed my dog shrimp, for if he did have an allergy to it i wouldnt know how to treat it. alot of humans and dogs as well are allergic to shellfish and is hard for them to digest. i mean anything is ok in moderation but i wouldnt give your pup any more shrimp or shellfish just in case. dogs will eat pretty much anything that you give them (not always but most of the time) such as chips candy dinner scraps and whatever your kids slide under the table. but our human food is not necissarily good for them. its ok to give them raw meat bkuz it gives them alot more nutrients than kibble and there are some veggies that your dog can have but if it comes off your plate then its probally best not to give it to them... there is a list of things that your dogs can and cannot eat somewhere in this forum. and it was a great topic of conversation. if you have any further questions, giesthex is a wonderful person to ask. she is very knowledgable about these kind of questions.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks very much. I'll look into that~ I'll PM her.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25694-25-foods-dogs-cant-eat.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/24373-other-foods-vitamins-your-dog.html


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I asked this question before and shrimp is ok not considering any possible allergies. I ahve some in the freezer that got freezer burned and Ruby will be getting 2-4 oz of those in some upcoming meals. She also loves the crunchy tails leftover from our meals!


----------

